

German politician meets with Snowden in Moscow - imaginator
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/01/world/europe/german-politician-meets-with-snowden.html

======
kram8
German media/politics currently discusses if Snowden should be offered asylum
in Germany. With every new speculation on the whole spying affair, offering
Snowden asylum gets more popular in Germany.

